# Colchester Garrison



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

There has been a Military presence in Colchester since the Romans first settled in Britain (around AD43). The current Garrison is home to the Parachute Regiment, and the buildings date back to the Napoleonic Wars, with many buildings being built later on, including during WW1 & WW2.
The Garrison is spread out over a HUGE area of many acres, and includes Firing Ranges, Garrison Church, Gymnasium, and a Military Correctional Centre, known as the "Glasshouse".
Since 2002, the Garrison has been undergoing a major re-development, with many of the former barracks either being demolished to make way for new housing, or kept and re-furbished (that's better!), with the troops being re-located further south of the Town.
For a more detailed history of Colchester Garrison, and for the latest news on current developments please click on the below links..............

http://www.answers.com/topic/colchester-garrison

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...vironment/ColchesterGetsKeysTonewGarrison.htm

http://www.colchester.gov.uk/Info_page_two_pic_2_det.asp?id=3066&sec_id=997

The first lot of pictures from the first former Barracks visited to follow shortly.................

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Sergeant's Mess*

Located east of Butt Road, and west of Abbey Fields.































If anyone else has any photos, old or recent, please feel free to add them!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Le Cateau Barracks*

Located next to the Sergeant's Mess, just to the south.






























If anyone else has any photos, old or recent, please feel free to add them!!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 12, 2007)

Cheers Lb, it looks like a good explore. very nice pics. How long has it been closed? I do like this, love old military places. 

Thanks again.

Cheers,

 sal

Doh, sorry, didn't read the links.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Cavalry Barracks*

Located next to Le Cateau Barracks, just to the south. For horses. The only Roman Circus in Britain was discovered under the Paddocks nearby (in 2006).
http://www.camulos.com/circus/circus3.htm














































If anyone else has any photos, old or recent, please feel free to add them!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

smileysal;13844; said:


> Cheers Lb, it looks like a good explore. very nice pics. How long has it been closed? I do like this, love old military places.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ...



Hi Sal,

Think that the Sergeant's Mess & Le Cateau Barracks have been close for about 5 years, perhaps even longer. But the windows were only boarded up about a year ago (which is like a big flashing sign saying "building empty no-one's here!!) Wouldn't venture inside though, as I think it's still owned by the MOD 
Thanks for your interest and comments Sal 

Lb


----------



## smileysal (Jun 12, 2007)

Just been reading the links you posted. Especially regarding the Roman Chariot Circus development. grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! you'd think they'd make some sort of tourist attraction with it on display intead of covering it up with a road :icon_evil Then again, that's councils for you. God only knows what the planners and developers are thinking with those proposals.

Thanks again for the pics Lb, they're great. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, what a load of good info you've got there, Lb. Colchester certainly has an amazing amount of history. In fact, seeing the word camulos in the Roman Circus link reminded me that it was the Roman town of Camulodunum where Boudicca and her allies annihilated the populace (Yehhhh!  Actually, I'm not sure why I cheered there as I'm rather fond of the Ancient Romans.  ).

Excellent pics and links. The new garrison is rather nifty. The old victorian garrison buildings are lovely (great windows) and I hope they convert most of them as it would be a shame and a waste of opportunity to let them all go (like they're intending to do with the circus). What is it with these councillors; do they have to pass a test to ensure their IQ's are sufficiently low enough?

Really enjoyed that.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jun 12, 2007)

Great stuff LB very nice buildings for the army there I bet they weren’t built in the 1900’s “no frills, scout camp style layout” they have now. I wonder what will come of the site.



Lightbuoy;13846; said:


> Wouldn't venture inside though, as I think it's still owned by the MOD



I've be wondering around MOD locations for years and have never run in to any more trouble than any where else, I think any one who goes on to an active MOD site is really risking getting in serious trouble, I think its because of the guns and that. But as long as it’s not in use I’ve never got in to any real problems.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

smileysal;13847; said:


> Just been reading the links you posted. Especially regarding the Roman Chariot Circus development. grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! you'd think they'd make some sort of tourist attraction with it on display intead of covering it up with a road :icon_evil Then again, that's councils for you. God only knows what the planners and developers are thinking with those proposals.
> 
> Thanks again for the pics Lb, they're great.
> 
> ...



Agree wholeheartedly with ya Sal -sometimes "the powers that be" don't realise they've got something special until it's gone!!
Hoping that English Heritage will step in. Will try to keep up-to-speed on the latest developments as and when. Would make an excellent Tourist Attraction -perhaps even should be designated a World Heritage Site (due to the fact that it's the only one to be found in the UK). Thanks for your comments 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Foxylady;13854; said:


> Wow, what a load of good info you've got there, Lb. Colchester certainly has an amazing amount of history. In fact, seeing the word camulos in the Roman Circus link reminded me that it was the Roman town of Camulodunum where Boudicca and her allies annihilated the populace (Yehhhh!  Actually, I'm not sure why I cheered there as I'm rather fond of the Ancient Romans.  ).
> 
> Excellent pics and links. The new garrison is rather nifty. The old victorian garrison buildings are lovely (great windows) and I hope they convert most of them as it would be a shame and a waste of opportunity to let them all go (like they're intending to do with the circus). What is it with these councillors; do they have to pass a test to ensure their IQ's are sufficiently low enough?
> 
> ...



I'm impressed Foxy -you sure do know your History! 
If there was ever a good example of what happens if you upset a woman, Bodicca is it!!)
I hope that they keep as many of the original buildings as is practical. I know that usually it's down to money, but it would be nice if the historic value is considered too. Hmm, I've got a feeling there's another Pettition coming soon!
You comments are much appreciated!

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2007)

Lightbuoy;13861; said:


> If there was ever a good example of what happens if you upset a woman, Bodicca is it!!)



Take note, guys!!!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 12, 2007)

hehehe, like it.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 12, 2007)

King Al;13855; said:


> Great stuff LB very nice buildings for the army there I bet they weren’t built in the 1900’s “no frills, scout camp style layout” they have now. I wonder what will come of the site.
> 
> You're probably spot on King Al!!
> Think there's some info on the future plans for the Garrison Site on one of the links listed above.
> ...



You might be right, but personally, I'd not like to take that chance -call me chicken and all that! Also, the Cavalry Barracks are still guarded by MP's (Military Police, not the other type), and they kindly let me get a few pics, whilst being escorted at all times.
Hang on a mo -do you go in cammoflauge?!!

Lb


----------



## rockhopper (Jun 12, 2007)

Our office is currently working on a new building for the MOD up there. Unfortunatly i'm not working on it but its got to have special blast proof glazing and we can't have cars parked within a certain distance etc.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pics, Went up here a few months back with ether.

Good to see you out and about! Can you ring me sometime soon


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 13, 2007)

FieldyM;13879; said:


> Nice pics, Went up here a few months back with ether.
> 
> Good to see you out and about! Can you ring me sometime soon



Thanks Fieldy,

Sure thing. Will give ya a tinkle after work.

Lb


----------



## yessuf (Jun 13, 2007)

Way, way back in 1985 I spent an unhappy 112 days serving in the military prison at Colchester, at that time we were housed in the original nissan huts with wood burners in the centre of the rooms. The guards would wake us by banging a stick along the corrugated outer shell of the buildings at stupid o clock every morning... oh how we did laugh !!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 13, 2007)

yessuf;13910; said:


> Way, way back in 1985 I spent an unhappy 112 days serving in the military prison at Colchester, at that time we were housed in the original nissan huts with wood burners in the centre of the rooms. The guards would wake us by banging a stick along the corrugated outer shell of the buildings at stupid o clock every morning... oh how we did laugh !!



Hi Yessuf,

Must have been a wee bit nippy in those things  I guess that the idea was it would be a deterrent from being naughty? If it's gone the way Prisons have, then I bet they have colour TV's and a swimming pool there now!!
Thanks for sharing your story!!

Lb


----------



## saul_son (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice, good to see some photos.

My Grandad was based/trained there during WW2 before and after which he worked at Severalls! It's a shame he isn't around to tell me about his experiences as he died when I was only one.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 15, 2007)

rockhopper;13872; said:


> Our office is currently working on a new building for the MOD up there. Unfortunatly i'm not working on it but its got to have special blast proof glazing and we can't have cars parked within a certain distance etc.



G'day to ya RH,

I'm guessing that working for the MOD must be a little different from your average construction project. Blast proof glass eh? -I reckon all abandoned buildings should have their windows fitted with this stuff -then let's see the Chavs try to break that!!!  Ta for the info.

Lb

P.s. -any chance you'd be able to arrange a tour of some of the old barracks which are no longer in use? Would love to get some interior shots before demo, or if converted, then get some afterwards -like a before / after conversion. Feel free to PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 15, 2007)

saul_son;13948; said:


> Nice, good to see some photos.
> 
> My Grandad was based/trained there during WW2 before and after which he worked at Severalls! It's a shame he isn't around to tell me about his experiences as he died when I was only one.



Hello Saul Son,

Thanks very much for sharing your story with us. As the well known phrase says "it's a small world"!! I've met a number of people by chance who used to work at Severalls. It's a real shame that a lot (but not all) of today's youngsters don't give older people the respect that they deserve. Just think about how much knowledge and how many memories they have. It's like reading a history book, but it's living history, from people who were actually there! My Grandfather died when I was young too, and I would have loved to have heard his memories of working down coal mines. Do you know what your Grandad did when he worked at Severalls?

Lb


----------



## saul_son (Jun 15, 2007)

Lightbuoy;13981; said:


> Hello Saul Son,
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing your story with us. As the well known phrase says "it's a small world"!! I've met a number of people by chance who used to work at Severalls. It's a real shame that a lot (but not all) of today's youngsters don't give older people the respect that they deserve. Just think about how much knowledge and how many memories they have. It's like reading a history book, but it's living history, from people who were actually there! My Grandfather died when I was young too, and I would have loved to have heard his memories of working down coal mines. Do you know what your Grandad did when he worked at Severalls?
> 
> Lb


 
Thanks, He was a Medical Orderly apparently.


----------



## chelle (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellant report LB...I stayed here in 1978 whilst getting ready to go to Germany on exercise...those pics where the barracks have green netting round sure brought back memories...many thanx for rekindling them...by the way this is Stuart replying not Chelle!


----------

